# This is going to be a problem...



## Ronin2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well guys and gals I have started this year with a major set back. I just had back surgery on Dec 31 on 3 levels of my spine L3, L4, and L5 or L4, L5, and S1 (I don't know why I am not sure which disc will confirm today after i go see the Dr. will also give the name of the surgery) not a fusion. So the set backs I foresee so far is, bug out bags weight, running, heavy lifting, and hard labor. And well lets not forget the medical bills that are about to come in. I am by no means a freeloading slouch and I pride myself on my hard work ethic!(Probably why I needed the surgery) So needless to say I have been battling with a little depression about the subject hence the delay of this post. Some words of encouragement helps. Thanks for listening.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Best of luck. I have been avoiding back surgery. So far.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, good luck to you! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## willy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope it solves the problem. I was offered fusion or pain killers for life after a motorcycle accident where I was rear ended at a stop light by a drunk driver. I declined both and had to learn my new limits and some pain management skills.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Good luck on your health. I have had knee surgery, and CDP, so breathing is hard for me. But I refuse to give up. I still prep, just a little slower than most people. I have no plans to bug out. I will stand my ground when the time comes as long as I can. The rest is let up to the good Lord. That"s all I can do. But I will go down fighting. Again the very best to you and I will be praying for you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck and hard work will go a long way toward recovery!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I've had 3 back surgeries, all in the S1/L5 area. It took about 6months to a year and I it's really better but there are limits to what I can do. I just had learned to do more in moderation. They didn't fuse any of my discs, just removed small parts that where rubbing the nerves and smoothed some ruff edges. 20 years later and I can't complain.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck heal quickly and be advised sooner or later someone is going to ask why they stapled your butt crack closed.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Good looking staples! 
Hang in there! Stay positive and focused on healing...

do what you can with the issues.

God's healing comfort...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Good luck heal quickly and be advised sooner or later someone is going to ask why they stapled your butt crack closed.


I don't care who you are that would even make a funeral director laugh! Gotta keep your sense of humor when you have injuries!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Some ass wipe who was trying like hell to kill me failed miserably, but did manage to distract me at a bad time which led to 6 fractured vertebrae and relocated a few discs. Said asshole managed to mess up some other parts of me, but they aren't related to the post, so we'll let those go.

My lower spine is like a titanium erector set, and I've been cut three times. The best thing you can do is apply yourself to the therapy, work on core strength, stretch, stretch, and stretch some more. Make your hamstrings hate you from all the stretching you make them do.

The best advice ever given me was to find out for myself what I could and could not do. Learn to redfine success, such as if you used to power lift 300 lbs, learn to leg press or do mad reps with lower weights. If you ran a 6 minute mile, maybe 7 minutes isn't so bad.

Here's something you may not have been told, but will make a huge difference. Get rid of your old shoes and boots. They are broken in and the soles are worn by the way you used to walk, not the way you will walk now. Start over, and learn to walk board straight like a Marine walking down the street. Do everything you can to get rid of any kind of limp or dragging of the effected leg. Abnormal walking will cause flare ups, which will exagerate the weird walking, and it becomes a cycle that hard to break.

Best of luck Brother. It takes time, but you will make it back.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Ronin2013 said:


> Well guys and gals I have started this year with a major set back. I just had back surgery on Dec 31 on 3 levels of my spine L3, L4, and L5 or L4, L5, and S1 (I don't know why I am not sure which disc will confirm today after i go see the Dr. will also give the name of the surgery) not a fusion. So the set backs I foresee so far is, bug out bags weight, running, heavy lifting, and hard labor. And well lets not forget the medical bills that are about to come in. I am by no means a freeloading slouch and I pride myself on my hard work ethic!(Probably why I needed the surgery) So needless to say I have been battling with a little depression about the subject hence the delay of this post. Some words of encouragement helps. Thanks for listening.
> View attachment 4012


I hate to be a dick, but are you on some heavy medication and posted on the wrong forum? Your post reads like we have been waiting on pins and needles to hear from you and finally you've been able to check in. You have 3 posts. Who are you? 
I do apologize and I do hope you recover, whoever you are.


----------



## Ronin2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging words and prayers by all it means a lot. And Ret. guard I almost busted a gut on that one! 


retired guard said:


> Good luck heal quickly and be advised sooner or later someone is going to ask why they stapled your butt crack closed.


To Arizona Infidel I am a new member to the forum and don't post often because I am not a person who comments on subjects I know little or nothing about. I am very new to prepping and am just trying to learn from members of this forum. But I do feel like a member of this forum, I am constantly reading posts and laughing at several of the colorful characters we have here. I am a firm believer of listening to my elders, not because they are always right but because they have more experience of being wrong. I am pretty sure no one here was on pins and needles the only reason I posted was for some encouragement and maybe help out anyone who has a similar prepping problem.


----------



## Ronin2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

By the way, if anyone was wondering on the type of surgery it was a "decompression and diskectomy" on my right L3-L4, my right L4-L5, and my left L5-S-1.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Ronin? dont bust any stitches loose laughing at us, cause we are laughing with you, not at you..Trying to be encouraging..Heal up, take small steps, and I am glad you made it thruo, and glad you "appreciate" our sence of humor. Donnie


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Ronin2013 said:


> By the way, if anyone was wondering on the type of surgery it was a "decompression and diskectomy" on my right L3-L4, my right L4-L5, and my left L5-S-1.


Best thing you can do now is start exercising. I hope you already started working with a physical therapist, but if not have your MD write an order for it and start asap. You need to not only keep what muscle you have left but also start strengthening the muscle around the surgical site. the muscle is damaged during surgery and will hurt to exercise and repair but you are going to need it to support your back more than ever now. abdominal muscles are just as important since they offer the back a lot of support also.

Surgical site looks awesome though. hope it stayed that way. was that shortly after surgery?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Surgical site looks awesome though. hope it stayed that way. was that shortly after surgery?


I respectfully disagree. From the photos, it looks like it hurts like hell. My sincerest sympathies. Those medi-folks are always like that... The entire lower half of your body could be hanging by a thread and they would say: "Oh look at that the thread is nice and pink". 

On the other hand, they do seem to put us back together somehow. I had a problem over 30 years ago that was surgically corrected and they said it would last 10-15 years. I am still going strong without any further adjustments.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Good luck and gods speed healing. Been their done that,2 surgery's, then 2 years of epidurals every 8 weeks. Two months ago I had a spinal Colum stimulator implanted, best thing I could have done. Zero pain should have done it a few years ago.

As tirednurse said you need to exercise the muscles get them built back up. I walk 3.25 miles every morning with a 25 pound backpack.
http://www.spine-health.com/video/spinal-cord-stimulator-implant-video


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Good luck and gods speed healing. Been their done that,2 surgery's, then 2 years of epidurals every 8 weeks. Two months ago I had a spinal Colum stimulator implanted, best thing I could have done. Zero pain should have done it a few years ago.
> 
> As tirednurse said you need to exercise the muscles get them built back up. I walk 3.25 miles every morning with a 25 pound backpack.
> Spinal Cord Stimulator Implant Video


Slewfoot,

I watched the video on Spinal Column Stimulator and that is amazing. I herniated my L4-5 disc a couple of years ago and have had the epidural treatments but it is really getting to be a pain in my ass...well lower back and ass literally!

Time for me to discuss it with my spine doc. Thank you sir!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Hope you get well soon... I had back problems til i bought one of those teeter systems helps me allot and saved on the chiropractor bills.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Slewfoot,
> 
> I watched the video on Spinal Column Stimulator and that is amazing. I herniated my L4-5 disc a couple of years ago and have had the epidural treatments but it is really getting to be a pain in my ass...well lower back and ass literally!
> 
> Time for me to discuss it with my spine doc. Thank you sir!


Happy to be of some help slippy and good luck. As I said I wish I had done it a long time ago.


----------

